# Flu



## mdhardy01 (21 Jan 2011)

Got flu feel crap!!!!!


----------



## mlgt (21 Jan 2011)

Man up as we would say in my football team 

Just take lots of liquid, stay warm and some lemsip.

Flu isnt nice.


----------



## nry (21 Jan 2011)

Not a computer virus I hope?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

I had swine flu just before my 30th birthday, crap timing, and I had to work it too. Near killed me. Take a week off and rest up mate, its a killer remember.


----------



## mdhardy01 (21 Jan 2011)

It's a real pain
Got all this time and no energy to play with my tank
Did a water change today and it nearly killed me
Matt


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

I couldn't lift a fork to put food in my mouth. Its terrible flu. I was so ill. Took me up to this week, 6 weeks on, to start feeling anything like normal. Plenty of vits an water.
Oh and a better half to look after you.


----------



## mdhardy01 (21 Jan 2011)

Must say my wife is doing a great job 
Even the kids are helping for a change


----------



## foxfish (21 Jan 2011)

Helping for a water change   
Yep been there about a month back - struck me down for a week & I still feel a bit weak & not quite right even now!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Jan 2011)

Thats exactly what ive been like until this week. Only just getting back to something like zero pain on the way up the stairs. I needed a stair lift


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Jan 2011)

I find a combination of multivitamins, extra vitamin C and Echinacea works wonders, it really does lessen the severity of symptoms and gets you better quicker. Also tons of sleep.

Much sympathy for anyone (including me) suffering right now.


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 Jan 2011)

Think I'm starting to come out the other side
No more shakes or sweats and temperature coming down but still feel weak and a bit dissorentatd 
Matt


----------

